# Netgear WGR614v9 router



## JeanieC (May 2, 2008)

I have purchased the above router and for over 2 weeks have been going back and forth with Netgear tech support. Nobody there can open my ports to access my work VPN which is a Cisco VPN with SecuRemote. I am not very knowledgeable in this, but the router works perfectly with just logging onto the internet, but when it comes to logging into my workplace I just keep getting errors of failed gateway connection.

They keep telling me I have to get which port numbers to open from my IT people, but with a company this size it is difficult to make contact with these people, as I have tried a few times and receive no answer. I was under the understanding that I could open all the ports. Do I need to open a static route? I don't know what to do but I am very frustrated because every time I work and then play on my own computer I am disconnecting and reconnecting DSL cables, etc. etc. When I connect my work computer to my DSL modem it works perfectly, when I connect the work computer to the router the Internet access is perfect. Therefore I think the problem must be with the router and since I have read many articles online about these 2 companies being incompatible, I am getting worried that I will never be able to use the router for my work.

Any suggestions or questions would be greatly appreciated. As I said, I am not too knowledgeable as this is my first exposure to any of this VPN and router stuff but I will try to clarify anything as best I could.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Put the machine in question in the DMZ of the router, that will open all the ports.


----------



## wordserts (Aug 5, 2008)

there are a couple of ways you can check to see if you are opening the right ports - first of all though you should close off your windows firewall.
Once that's done I'd try to open your Cisco client and see if there is a port listed that it is currently using.

To see if your computer can see this port, go to www.canyouseeme.org
this will check that the port is open for connections for you.

once that's tested and you're getting the green light, you need to open the port in your windows firewall and then test again on canyouseeme.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

Hi. Ports I have used when setting up Cisco are inbound UDP 10000 and UDP 500. Your Cisco VPN client set up should show you what port number you are trying to connect to.
What I am curious about is that almost all routers will allow all ports outbound access and only block inbound connections athat aren't established connections. Therefore I suspect this could be a VPN passthrough issue which some routers have. Check with the manufaturer or the instructions to see if it does support VPN passthrough mode.


----------



## TheWiz (May 30, 2008)

You might find this useful as well http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/n101145.asp


Wiz


----------

